# Synthetic Weed



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 4, 2011)

I know it isn't the real stuff, but I can't be doing real weed right now. I'm curious what you all think of it, and if you think it is safe. Weed has had a proven track record of being safe, but I'm sometimes weary of this synthetic stuff.


----------



## jake4569 (Dec 4, 2011)

I smoke it when its around. Its alright but the high just kinda feels unnatraul. I'd like to know what's in the shit though. Hearin about that krock stuff (sythetic herion) real popular over seas makes me wonder what the side effects of sythetic weed does. Krock tears people upp


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 4, 2011)

yeah that shit(fake weed/K2) ....is weird......dood i know who runs the local skateshop here sells his own "blend" of "herbal incense" ...and it's basically some chemical that he gets and mixes with basil ...like fer real, your smoking BASIL....it fucks you up but i dont like it/trust it


----------



## river dog (Dec 5, 2011)

the jwh chemicals are weird to me, i like ganja better. i wouldnt buy a 'blend' though. i had some jwh-18 crystal and smoked it sometimes but eventually threw the stuff out. i would get physical reactions like clammy hands or the shakes just from a moderate dose. i dont recommend the synthetic cannabinoids. i always mixed it with ganja so maybe thats what did it but i would get 'too high' from jwh-18. on a side note, i just got some 25i-nbome and 25c-nbome, should be interesting


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Dec 5, 2011)

Every time I've smoked it I was already high on real weed so I don't know.. I tastes funny.. I have an old friend who sits and smokes it like its going out of style cause he has a job he don't wanna fuck up. Just seems weird to me.. 

I think I'm gonna go shoot some bath salts now..


----------



## Alaska (Dec 5, 2011)

I really have no idea what you're talking about, unless you mean the synthetic cannabinoids in that "spice" shit. That shit causes respiratory problems, addiction, and complete and total bitchiness.


----------



## bicycle (Dec 5, 2011)

jake4569 said:


> I smoke it when its around. Its alright but the high just kinda feels unnatraul. I'd like to know what's in the shit though. Hearin about that krock stuff (sythetic herion) real popular over seas makes me wonder what the side effects of sythetic weed does. Krock tears people upp



krock...if you mean krokodil as in russia then if youstart that shit you know you will be dead in maximum 1 year.
only dumb fucks take that. the skin will fall from your body and your legs and arms will fall off too.
fuck drugs, keep your head straight and do something productive and positive with your time!


----------



## baconrind (Dec 5, 2011)

Fuck that fake weed you buy at stores! K2 is damiana sprayed down with chemicals. Nasty. You can get damiana on foodstamps at most mexican grocery stores. Or make a herb blend yourself. I have a tasty blend of damiana, lavendar, white sage, mullein, lamb's ear, rosemary and "mountain mint".
Better yet, toadstools! They show up as food poisoning.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 5, 2011)

take it from an experienced psychonaut.
1.

Spice (like "Spice Gold" ) is a synthetic i tried in MS. it does not work. wasted 140$ on it. straight up stay away.

2. K2 DOES WORK,

i hear people saying alot of shit about k2 tha tit doesnt work. and i ask them why did u think it didnt work?
and they say

"because i got a bad trip" or "i freaked out" or "i dont like it"
why ? bc K2, the REAL k2 (as there ARE fake versions that wont do shit)
is similar to acid or 2ci. the real k2 is for people who WANT to have a crazy trip.
if uve smoked weed all u rlife but never dropped acid, then stay away from k2.
k2 aint ment to give u a "weed high". its ment to make u trip.

SD is where its legal the most and people are the most tolerant.

3.

as for other synthetic weed, like Zombie

which i smoked here recently, will give you a good high/stoned feeling for about an hour. each and everytime.


----------



## Alaska (Dec 5, 2011)

You realize not every drug works for everyone the exact same way? Spice has worked for me, and many others, but it's horrible for you. Just horrible.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 5, 2011)

SWIM is not using that shit anymore. Fuck that.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 5, 2011)

Alaska said:


> You realize not every drug works for everyone the exact same way? Spice has worked for me, and many others, but it's horrible for you. Just horrible.



yea., know your body know yourself.

but generally every drug has things its supposed to do. wether u can acheive that or not because of how you respond to it.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 5, 2011)

KC9 said:


> SWIM is not using that shit anymore. Fuck that.



ha swim.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Dec 5, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> ha swim.



I figured someone would get a kick out of that.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 5, 2011)

KC9 said:


> I figured someone would get a kick out of that.


u got that classiv avatar too..


----------

